# Помогите решить проблему. Ремонт.



## uri (13 Май 2016)

Приветствую коллеги. Имеется следующая проблема. На регистре пиколло появляется призвук соседнего звука. Проблема с прилеганием резонатора исключена, все плотненько. С клапанами тоже все отлично, нигде не цепляет, прилегают плотно к деке. Происходит все районе 2-начало 3 октавы на одном резонаторе, на чёрных клавишах. Ума не приложу в чем может быть дело. Думал может деку повело, тогда бы на всех регистрах открытой деки была бы эта проблема. В чём может быть дело? Буду благодарен за помощь.


----------



## zet10 (13 Май 2016)

может машинка не доключает? Хотя все же мне кажется дело в резонаторе!


----------



## vev (13 Май 2016)

*uri*,
уверены, что нет прогиба у розетки резонатора и он прилегает именно по всей поверхности?


----------



## zet10 (13 Май 2016)

Похожая проблема была у меня с Виньени.. Внешне все отлично , а пикколо давало призвук... После долгого мучения в России мастерами, проблема была решена... Резонатор! В Вашем случае я думаю,что то же самое.


----------



## uri (13 Май 2016)

*zet10*,а что было с резонаторами? На моём проблема появилась недавно, долгое время играл и проблем не знал...


----------



## zet10 (13 Май 2016)

Пикколка в верху не прилегала плотно к деке а внешне все вроде чики пики... Я и сам вначале не заметил этого дефекта, но покупатель хороший попался,с "ушами" зовут Иваном, он тут на форуме переодически появляется..., замучился я с притензиями потом... Халтура от фабрики... Слава богу С.Баринов помог,его мастера убрали дефект.Думаю ,что Ваш случай индентичен.


----------



## uri (13 Май 2016)

Очень странно, что дефект появился через такой большой промежуток времени, тем более что инструмент достаточно старый...


----------



## zet10 (14 Май 2016)

Ни чего странного! На это может быть массу причин, все не вечно!


----------



## ze_go (14 Май 2016)

приложите поперёк к розетке что-то идеально ровное (линейку, к примеру) и посмотрите на просвет.


----------



## Mr.Big (15 Май 2016)

Износ шторки, звук издаёт соседний голос, поможет циатим


----------



## glory (16 Май 2016)

Mr.Big (15.05.2016, 22:46) писал:


> Износ шторки, звук издаёт соседний голос, поможет циатим


:) Подсолнечное масло или пушечное сало тоже неплохо... А лучше эпоксидкой, чтоб наверняка...
А после всего проверить компрессию в ванне...


----------



## glory (16 Май 2016)

Призвучивает соседний голос.
Шторки здесь вообще ни при чем, потому как при любом износе или недовключении призвучивал бы параллельный голос.
Деку не ведёт, может повести посадочное ложе под деку. Но это 100% результат неправильной сборки, перекоса.
Клапана тоже ни при чем.
Остаётся резонатор. Вот его может повести. И встречается это довольно часто. Лечится наждачной бумагой на стекле. Кроме этого резонатор может ещё расклеяться. Эффект будет похожим.


----------



## levsha34 (16 Май 2016)

Заклейте малярным скотчем отверстие на резонаторе того звука, что подыгрывает. Если призвук уйдет - значит розетка, если нет - однозначно воздух проходит под планкой через перегородку или под воском. Можно всё основание резонатора заклеить малярным скотчем и вырезать только то отверстие на котором появляется призвук( только вставлять резонатор надо аккуратнее высота всё же увеличивается ). Далее так же, исчезла проблема -передув под резонатором, не исчезла - внутри резонатора.Тогда снимаем планку и внимательно смотрим. Если внутри есть щель, то она будет покрыта черным слоем пыли и это сразу будет заметно.


----------

